# Help! Cut/Hot Spot inside middle of paw pad



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

We've noticed that Sawyer has been licking his paw pad. So upon looking closely at it I can see that it's definitely raw and inflamed right down inside on the front side of the main pad. He had been licking at it so much while we were asleep tonight that the bed was soaked thru all the blankets.

So I'm not sure if that means that he's got a hot spot now, or if it's just really bothering him. He now has a cone on him regardless.

I've hot hydrogen peroxide, original listerine, fast acting polysporine (I don't think we have neosporine here in canada??) & gold bond.

What actions should we take? Which one to clean it with? Help!

Thanks,
Sandra


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

Have you checked carefully to make sure there isn't a small piece of glass, a burr, or anything that could be bothering him?


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

Since it's his paw, I'd probably wash it first. If it wasn't a splinter, piece of glass, or whatever, it could be from lawn chemicals, or something else that got on his foot during a walk. After washing it with shampoo, I'd dab it with Listerine. Then make sure it's dry, and pat with Gold Bond powder.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

That is an odd spot for a hot spot. If I had to guess I would try the polysporin or the Listerene until I could see a vet.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Thanks guys! We trimmed up the hair around the area even tho I know you're not supposed to cut the hair between the pads... I really wanted to give it a chance to dry. Then we dipped his foot in mild soapy water. And dipped it a few times in plain water. Patted dry. Then we used a syringe to apply peroxide. Looks like it started as an injury to the front sides of his main pad. But it also looks like he's started a hot spot on the back side of the pad directly infront of the main pad. 

This morning we did the peroxide again, pat dry, and then applied a light dusting of gold bond. He is of course wearing his cone as well, and seperated from his sister, who seems to think that if she licks at the area it will help lol!

Any other suggestions welcome.

The murphy law part of all this is that we are going out of town from friday to sunday... of course!

Sandra


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

No more peroxide!! You're getting rid of the good cells as well as the bad. Blot with listerine or chlorohexidine if you can get some from the store, once dry add some gold bond. 

He may need an antibiotic. You might need to make a trip to the vet or give them a call.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

oh really? I found that on-line last night and it was in article about treating wounds on dogs. 

At any rate I was planning on not using the peroxide anymore as I'd like to start drying up before we leave on friday morning.

Thanks,
Sandra


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Molson has made a habit of chewing on his paws *knock on wood, he hasn't been doing it for the past week - yay!* and we keep the fur short between his paws to let the air get to it, and our vet has recommended soaking the paw in a small bath with epsom salts (I think it's $9 for a huge jug of epsom salts at Shopper's) for 5-10 minutes and then dry it thoroughly. I think that should help with the inflammation and I think applying gold bond once it's totally dry is a good idea to keep it dry too. It's a tough spot because dogs sweat through their feet! 

Hope he's feeling better soon!


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Thanks Steph! It sure is a tough spot. Last year we had Geddy with three legs with cut pads from running around. It's just difficult to get them to leave the area alone... they *think* they're making it better when in fact it just start all these other problems.

I wouldn't have thought of an epsom salt bath... but we always have it on hand for the fish and for myself as well!

I'm really hoping it looks much better tonight after a day of no-more-saliva!


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Sorry to hijack the thread, but why aren't you supposed to trim the fur on their paws? If I don't, Enzo slips and slides all over the place on our hardwood and tile floors.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

I meant in-between the pads you shouldn't cut it... because then the pads rub on each other. The fur is there to protect. But you are right to trim it level with the pads... so you're doing good!!!


----------



## acupofteha (Jun 28, 2010)

I too have been told not to use peroxide on dogs because it kills good cells but we have also been told to use it. 

I have used peroxide on Bailey, the bubbling action is good to clean out junk that may have gotten in a cut, or infected area. I have only used it one or two times then i switch to a cream like polysporin.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Ranger had a tiny little cut on the skin between his pads last week. I only noticed because he was licking at it and giving me his reproachful look, like "How can you stand there and not be helping me?" It was definitely NOT a hot spot, just a real ouchy looking cut. I sprayed it with this:










and it cleared up within a day. I love that spray and use it for whenever he gets cuts or scrapes, or the beginning of a hot spot. I think that's why (knock on wood) he's never had a full blown hot spot. It's safe and doesn't sting and even takes the itchiness away.


----------



## Luci (May 26, 2009)

Ranger said:


> Ranger had a tiny little cut on the skin between his pads last week. I only noticed because he was licking at it and giving me his reproachful look, like "How can you stand there and not be helping me?" It was definitely NOT a hot spot, just a real ouchy looking cut. I sprayed it with this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that Absorbine?


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Yep! It's a horse product but safe for use on dogs. I originally bought it for my horse's tail itch but since then have used it more on Ranger than my horse!


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Well I'm happy to report that the area is already looking much improved! The redness is down and the whole area doesn't look sticky anymore that I can see. So I applied another slight dusting of gold bond and we'll be keeping the cone on!

So thanks for all the help and well wishes!


----------

